# Controlar Servomotor (no consigo que sea estable)



## arex (Dic 29, 2008)

Hola en primer lugar no se si es el sitio mas correcto del foro para postear sobre este tema pero con tantos subforos... jeje

Bueno estoy intentando controlar un servomotor y lo estoy haciendo mediante un 555 utilizando un esquema muy similar a este : http://www.scmstore.com/scm-hacker/num44/project/miniinst.asp
Todos los esquema que he encontrado son muy similares, lo unico que cambian son algun valor de los condensadores..o resistencias y poco mas..

El circuito que he diseñado tambien lleva un regulador de tension 7806 (ya que la tension de entreda era de 12V) un interruptor y un relé, que lo utilizo para que cuando pulse el interruptor el servo gire en un sentido o en otro y mediante una serie de resistencias consigo ajustar el angulo de giro del servo. Este mismo ciruito me funcionó con un servo grande que tenia, (aunque es cierto que era muy sensible a los ruidos exteriores) pero con los servos pequeños que utilizo ahora, es como si se volviesen locos se kedan temblando o giran a un lado y a otro de forma descontrolada. Sabeis a que puede ser debido esto, es algun ruido de interferencia o esque este esquema no vale?

Les agradeceria su ayuda. slu2


----------



## sony (Dic 29, 2008)

yo baje un diagrama  me jalo bien antes realise otros circuitos que nunca me funcinaros dejame le doy una buscadita en mi pc y lo subo


----------



## arex (Dic 29, 2008)

gracias te lo agradeceria!


----------



## arex (Dic 31, 2008)

por favor ¿has encontrado eso? ha alguien se le ocurre algo, he probado tambien con un transistor npn que se conecta su base a través de una resistencia de 10k a la salida del 555, el colector a vcc con una resistencia de otros 10k y a su vez a la linea de control del servo y el emisosr a masa, pero.... nada, no entiendo porque con el servo grande funcionaba bien y con todos estos pequeño va tan mal...


----------



## sony (Dic 31, 2008)

hola a rex disculpa la demora pero esque  no encontraba la pagina 
aqui esta el enlace  batalle un poco con el servo pero al fin quedo 
saludos.

https://www.u-cursos.cl/ingenieria/2007/2/SD20A/13/material_docente/objeto/143410


----------



## arex (Ene 2, 2009)

Pues lo acabo de probar y nada! la diferencia con respecto a mi circuito es el 7404 que lo que hace es invertir la señal aunque yo creo que eso tampoco es demasiado importante la diferencia esque va a hacer lo contrario, pero sigue quedandose como temblando y a veces se vuelve medio loco, y no entiendo porque pasa esto, sera por que la señal del 555 no es buena? He visto que mucho controladores de servos utilizan microcontroladores, y esque no quiero complicarme tanto la vida, aunque vosotros creeis que esta puede ser una solucion, porque utilizan estos micros en vez de un circuito tan simple como este ¿cual es la diferencia?


slu2


----------



## sony (Ene 2, 2009)

bueno arex mira en primer lugar claro que si es importante que la señal sea invertida ya que los servos  asi trabajan  intenta trabajar con otro 555 ya que a lomejor con el que estas trabajando este dañado otra cosa las resistencias deben de ser exactamente las mismas o lo mas parecidas ya que si no son  el 555 no generaria la misma frecuencia y nunca podrias echar a jalar tu servo el potenciometro debe de ser presiso por que si no lo es tan poco va a trabajar hay personas que tambien trajan con pics para manejar servos pero si quieres algo sebsillo y barato con el circuito del 555 tienes si tienes otro servo por ahi intenta probar este circuito con otro servo alo mejor este dañado.
una cosa muy importante cuando conectes el circuito del 555 y el servo conecta las tierras del 555 y del servo.
saludos


----------



## arex (Ene 4, 2009)

pfff he probrado con varios 555, he probado con varios servos, hay un monton de tipos de circuitos qeu lo unico que cambian son los valores de las resistencias, y los he probado, he pobado tambien con tu diseño, y tambien con otro parecido que en lugar de utilizar un 7004 utilizaba un transistor npn para invertir la señal... y nada, y solo me pasa con estos servos, que son de los pequeños pero distintos entre ellos, por que con el grande que tuve me funcionaba bastante bien, yo no entiendo donde puede estar el fallo! Mas ideas?


----------



## sony (Ene 4, 2009)

esque en estos casos se requiere sacar la falla paso a paso si pusiste la tierra del servo y del circuito juntas .
eso que contabas de que se aloca el servo ami tambien me pasaba ahora dime una cosa que marca es tu servo  y modelo si checaste bien que el cable de control sea donde esta conectado al circuito.


----------



## arex (Ene 7, 2009)

Tengo dos modelos:
 el primer es un  Power HD model: HD-2550A .y lo conecto asi= Negro(masa), Rojo(vcc +6v), Blanco(control)
 el segundo es un Tower Pro model: MG995.   y lo conecto asi= Marron(masa), Rojo(vcc +6v), Naranja(control)

este ultimo es uno de estos chinos, de menor calidad y tal pero ambos me hacen lo mismo...

sugerencias.... Gracias y slu2


----------



## sony (Ene 7, 2009)

trata de ponerle un potenciometro mas preciso
 y las resistencias ponlas lo mas exactas que se puedan
otra cosa los cables del circuito hacia el servo no deben de ser muy largos para que no le entre ruido alos cables
te recomiendo que hagas una prueba aver si esta trabajando bien el circuito le pongas un led con una resistencia ala salida del circuito para ver que real mente este oscilando.
saludos.


----------



## luchovl2 (Ene 7, 2009)

Hola, no tengo mucha experiencia con servos, pero a mi también me pasó eso de que empieza a temblar. En mi caso el problema era que la fuente no entregaba la corriente suficiente para que se mueva correctamente, entonces hacía cualqueir cosa. Aclaro que yo lo manejaba con un microcontrolador. Tal vez le estás mandando un ciclo de trabajo que no corresponde para ese modelo, o la frecuencia es otra. Aunque decís que lo probaste con varios modelos...
Ahora que recuerdo como yo no sabia si le tenía que meter 50hz probé con varias frecuencias, y también vibraba.
Saludos.


----------



## sony (Ene 7, 2009)

yo hutiliso una fuente de 1 amper


----------



## arex (Ene 8, 2009)

Utilizo una fuente de alimentacion  de 12 voltios la cual paso através de un 7806 para obtener los 6 voltios, yo creo que este circuito entrega corriente de sobra para este tipo de servo, de todas manera lo he provado directament a la fuente regulable y tampoco, ademas con este mismo 7806 fue capaz de moverme un servo mas grande asique este deberia ir sin problemas, el tema de ajustar las resistencia pues ombre he probado con todos los valores de resistencias que he encontrado en los esquemas de internet y nada, ademas los de los potenciomentros no creo que sea tan importante su estrema precision, ya que la precision en los potenciometros solo vale para actuar de forma mas precisa sobre los grados de giro del servo, pero no creo que tenga nada que ver con lo de que se vuelva loco, siempre y cuando estes dentro de valores resistivos permitidos.. jeje

slu2


----------



## sony (Ene 8, 2009)

la verdas si esta muy raso ese caso ya que pues si dices que estas siguiendo todo al pie de la letra que no quiera fucionar si pusiste la tierra de la fuente  del cicuito ydel servo en comun.


----------



## wacalo (Ene 8, 2009)

Hola: solo se me ocurre que puede estar dañado el potenciómetro (las pistas de éste) y ésto podría hacer que los anchos de los pulsos de salida fueran cualquier cosa.
Saludos


----------



## yersongabriel (Mar 12, 2009)

te recomiendo utilizar una fuente conmutada por q una fuente lineal regula el voltaje o la corriente de la salida disipando el exceso de energía como calor, lo cual es ineficaz. Una fuente conmutada usa la señal de control para variar el ancho de pulso, tomando de la alimentación solamente la energía requerida por la carga.
las fuentes conmutadas son 100% eficientes.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Mar 13, 2009)

sony una pregunta el 74ls04n se podría reemplazar por un uln2003? me imagino que es lo mismo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2009)

Vegetal Digital dijo:
			
		

> sony una pregunta el 74ls04n se podría reemplazar por un uln2003? me imagino que es lo mismo


Se parecen, pero *NO* son lo mismo
Mira en el datasheet las capacidades de corriente, tensión y velocidad de ambos.
El reemplazo seria posible en algunos casos puntuales.


----------

